# Northstar (RCI#5319) - Whistler, BC  Canada



## riverdees05 (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone been to this resort and how would Whistler be the last week of August?  I have a unit on hold.  I read the reviews in RCI and TUG(Northstar Mountain Village), but not sure it is the same resort,


----------



## eal (Jun 4, 2013)

There are two Northstar Resorts, one in Whistler and one in Kimberley BC (Northstar Mountain Village). #5319 is in Whistler and I own a two-bedroom unit there. It is a great location, you can park your car and walk almost everywhere. Whistler at the end of August is usually warm and sunny. Enjoy!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, I will confirm it. I am going with my oldest daughter and her family, the last time they were there it rained every day.  What is warm, I am from the Nashville area and they are from the Detroit area?  Should I make a request for a certain unit, building, etc.?


----------



## eal (Jun 5, 2013)

The long-term average temperature for Whistler for the last week of August is 70 degrees during the day, mid-50's at night.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 19, 2013)

What is the arrangement for laundry?  Do they have Internet in the units, if so is it free or is there a charge?  Where do you check-in?  Is the directions in RCI correct?  Any thing I should request for location? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 19, 2013)

Really warm in Whistler is 80s, warm is high 70s.  It cools down over night to the 50s  so you'll both be really comfortable in whistler in summer.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 19, 2013)

Should we stop on the way up from Vancouver for supplies, ie food, drinks, etc. And if so where?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 19, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> Should we stop on the way up from Vancouver for supplies, ie food, drinks, etc. And if so where?


You can get everything you need in Whistler but many people stop about 30 minutes outside of Whistler in Squamish.  The town has several supermarkets and a walmart with groceries right off the hwy. You'll find the prices there are alot better than the market in Whistler. 

Are you flying into Vancouver or driving up from Seattle?


----------



## eal (Jul 20, 2013)

Northstar has insuite laundry and free wifi.


----------



## myoakley (Jul 20, 2013)

I am accompanying my husband on a business trip to Vancouver the end of August.  We are considering taking a day trip to Whistler by train.  Has anyone done this?  I understand the scenery in magnificent.  However, I am surprised by the train fare (over $300. each roundtrip), considering the mileage is only about 75 miles.  There is also a coach bus which makes the trip for a lot less.   I would appreciate any recommendations or advice from fellow Tuggers.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## asp (Jul 22, 2013)

*Whistler vancouver -train or train/seaplane*

We did the train trip with our grandson when it was the Royal Hudson steam train -the scenery is amazing.

I would look at one of these packages http://www.whistler.com/train/?gclid=CJuj8L2qwrgCFS9dQgodFgcAdQ

The overflight of the glaciers would be stunning on the fly/train option -or the overnight would give you a chance to ride the peak to peak chair lift. -but make sure you have enough time to do that.

We took an elderly relative up  Whistler  mountain for breakfast -and they said it was the highlight of any of the many trips they had to Canada.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 26, 2013)

I assume there is no A/C, so how much noise can we expect? When I call to confirm our reservation what should I ask for relative to building, location, etc.?


----------



## eal (Jul 28, 2013)

The Northstar building is behind Twin Peaks, which is closer to the road and tends to block road noise at Northstar. The thermostat may be heat and ac, I don't remember, but we have never used ac lol. We also don't have a favourite unit or anything, we like them all. (I 'm sorry if this isn't too helpful - I worry about unit location at lots of timeshares but not this one.)

PS I just checked some old info and we liked unit 77 for the mountain views and 18 for its proximity to parking.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 28, 2013)

myoakley said:


> I am accompanying my husband on a business trip to Vancouver the end of August.  We are considering taking a day trip to Whistler by train.  Has anyone done this?  I understand the scenery in magnificent.  However, I am surprised by the train fare (over $300. each roundtrip), considering the mileage is only about 75 miles.  There is also a coach bus which makes the trip for a lot less.   I would appreciate any recommendations or advice from fellow Tuggers.  Thanks in advance!


When you get to Whistler by train you will not be in the main village but at the train station in Creekside. So you'd still have to get into the village (about 3 miles) 

IMHO I'd rent a car and drive. It is less than 2 hours and a beautiful drive. The road used to be difficult but they spent billions upgrading it for the Winter Olympics in 2010 so it is pretty good now.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 29, 2013)

What are the things we should stop and see on the trip from Vancouver Airport to and from Whistler?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 29, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> What are the things we should stop and see on the trip from Vancouver Airport to and from Whistler?


Most people would take Hwy 99 thru the city, thru Stanley Park, across the Lions Gate Bridge to Hwy 1 then Hwy 1 back to Hwy 99 then to Whistler.

Just before the downtown is Granville Island ( under the granville bridge). It has a really big indoor farmers market and lots a restaurants with nice views.  We sometime see a play or a comedy show there too.  You can stop and pickup the making for a pick-nick lunch and eat it there along the water or take it with you to your next stop. 

Stanley park is a big downtown park with a aquarium and is worth a visit

Just after the loins gate bridge is a cool walking bridge over a ravine "the capilano suspension bridge" also worth a visit. 

Just a few miles before Squamish is Shannon Falls, a very tall waterfall. It is right off the hwy and easy to see after a very short walk. Also just before Whistler is the Brandywine waterfall. It is a little more of a hike into the fall (~1/2 km) but still a short walk. 

Hope this helps


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 29, 2013)

Another question:  Is their enough water in the rivers the last week of August for a good white water trip?  I know there are places in the 48 that one wouldn't want to try it at the end of the summer.  Thanks again for all the great help!


----------

